# site back working now



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Shad,

Thanks for sorting out the bits that went wrong - all seems to be working normally now.


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Yes, Thanks Shad, we appreciate all your hard work. All the best to your daughter and you in these though times. Things will smooth out.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

This terrible forum software ate my entire thread. I had posted a thread about a kitbash, and yesterday I tried to update it, and poof--it's completely gone. So do I go to the trouble of repsting all the stuff I wrote about what I did and how I did it?

This i9s by far the worst forum of all those I visit. While it's really good at serving up ebay ads, it's useless at searching, it inserts random css code, it's frequently down, and now it randomly causes whole thread to vanish. This is why I let my 1st class membership vanish, and won't renew it. 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Great! There's the random CSS hash again! How come this is the only forum on the internet that does that? How come it can't be fixed? Why do I always have to re-edit my post in HTML to get it to go away?



Where's my thread on detailing an aristo 0-4-0?


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I am very sorry about your daughter's health issues, and wis you and her the very best


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm still unable to create a new thread. I can add quick replies, but not a whole new thread. How did you guys manage it?


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

That was interesting - I tried to add a line to that last submission and it ignored me. The Editor seems to be screwed - it won't 'submit' properly.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Let's try the 'add reply' button above this quick reply


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Nope - that doesn't work. The full editor seems to be unable to save what you are doing so it loops back and gives you an empty box to try again?


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Pete Thornton on 23 Apr 2012 09:40 AM 
Nope - that doesn't work. The full editor seems to be unable to save what you are doing so it loops back and gives you an empty box to try again? I actually used your quote from your post. Looks like it worked for me.









My Full Editor is working and I even get a smiley face.


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Which web browser are you using? If it's IE9, make sure it's in compatibility mode.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

If you are using Internet Explorer for a browser make sure it is in Compatibility Mode.

If the menu bar is not visible, type the "ALT" key to cause it to appear, and click on the "Tools" entry and just past 1/2 way down is an entry for "Compatibility Mode"... if there is no checkmark next to it, click on it to set that mode (the menu will go away, but you can again click on "Tools" to verify that it put a check there... don't click it again or it will go away, just click elsewhere on the window). 

You may have accidentally clicked the Compatibility Mode icon between the Address box and the Refresh button (chasing arrows). I have done that and it gets me confused EVERY time!


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By ShadsTrains on 23 Apr 2012 09:49 AM 
Which web browser are you using? If it's IE9, make sure it's in compatibility mode. 

Sigh. I don't remember having to be in 'compatibility mode' last week. 

Oh well - onward and upward. Go look after your kids, Shad.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 23 Apr 2012 09:53 AM 
If you are using Internet Explorer for a browser make sure it is in Compatibility Mode.




Is that issue ever going to be fixed in this mls software?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Since every other browser does not need any special settings, why not address your question to Microsoft? 

Seriously, IE is a lousy browser, just has gotten fatter, slower, and more unique over the years. 

Greg


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 23 Apr 2012 12:33 PM 
Seriously, IE is a lousy browser, just has gotten fatter, slower, and more unique over the years.

I agree Greg.
Sort of amazes me how many people are still using IE considering how many free alternatives there are - I can't even use IE because I use a Mac, not that I miss IE when Microsoft discontinued their Mac version a few years back.


I was trying to figure out what "compatibility mode" actually means from a technical perspective and the best I can determine is that this mode renders the web page the way it would have looked with the older non-standards compliant versions of the IE browser. So Microsoft is moving forward to make their new versions of IE more standards compliant which I think is a step in the right direction- took an awful long time for the 800 pound gorilla to see the light, but now people using the newer versions of IE have problems with certain web sites, including mls, that were designed to render properly with the old, non-standard compliant versions of IE.

Microsoft has finally decided to start to get away from their uniqueness with new versions of IE, I would hope there is some plan to move forward with the mls software as well.


Knut


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Knut

That's not exactly correct regarding the "Compatibility View" mode. MS/IE v8 was written to support the up coming new HTML5 compliance, which caused improper rendering of web sites that hadn't yet or decided not to redo their sites to HTML5 standards, so Microsoft implemented the "Compatibility View" in the MS/IE v8 browser to render a web page the same way MS/IE v7 would have. Then the "Compatibility View" mode was carried forward to MS/IE v9.

As for MS/IE being such a worthless piece of software that remains a matter of personal opinion, and from my perspective I've been using one version or another of it since MLS originally went on-line and haven't encountered all that many problems with it.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

well, my Firefox scores *345 *and 9 bonus points on the html 5 test site. *[url]http://html5test.com/*[/url]

The 32 bit IE 9 on my windows 7 machine scores *138 *and 5 bonus points, basically one of the poorest scores on HTML 5 I have seen. 

So, in terms of it's capability on HTML5, it is terrible.... so if this was a thrust to HTML 5, well it's a thrust of miniscule proportions... 

I have it on my computers because I do have a few places that I am forced to use IE.... 

Greg


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg

My first reaction to your reply was simply, so what.

AutoCAD has a great many features/functions that are far more feature rich as compared to most other CAD software, however, if the user doesn't have any need or use for those features/functions they basically translate into wasted money spent and disk space used.

You and I both know that the HTML5 specification isn't anywhere near being finalized yet, so in the best case scenario you are looking at a moving target at best. Just because a given browser attains a specific score at this point really doesn't make it better or worse. What happens if many of the specific proposed features supported by a given browser wind up not being included in the finalized specification??? The result could very well be a great deal of development time spent for nothing.

I've got various other browsers installed on my system and use each of them from time-to-time (i.e. usually trying to figure out why someone is having problems), but I mainly use MS/IE and have encountered very few instances where it didn't get the job done, especially so on MLS.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By SteveC on 23 Apr 2012 01:23 PM 
Knut

That's not exactly correct regarding the "Compatibility View" mode. MS/IE v8 was written to support the up coming new HTML5 compliance, which caused improper rendering of web sites that hadn't yet or decided not to redo their sites to HTML5 standards, so Microsoft implemented the "Compatibility View" in the MS/IE v8 browser to render a web page the same way MS/IE v7 would have. Then the "Compatibility View" mode was carried forward to MS/IE v9.


-------------------------

Steve,

I have been trying to get a better handle on what "Compatibility View" relates to technically without much luck.
There is a lot of information on the net but nothing that spells out the technical aspect of it or even why it is needed other than to say that web sites designed for earlier versions of IE may not render properly in the newer versions without "Compatibility View" turned on in IE.

Nothing I have seen, even the articles from Microsoft on this subject, even mention HTML5 being the issue.

The best explanation I came across is this one:
http://webdesign.about.com/od/internetexplorer/f/what-is-ie-compatibility-view.htm

As to HTML 5 compliance of IE8 and IE9 creating the issue, I find it hard to understand that IE9 is dead last with HTML 5 compliance, way behind Chrome, Firefox, Opera and Safari but it is the only browser that needs a "compatibility mode"











http://html5test.com/results/desktop.html


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

how many people are still using IE considering how many free alternatives there are 
While i don't dispute Greg's comments about what a lousy browser IE9 is, the alternatives aren't all that wonderful. 

I re-downloaded Google Chrome the other day to see if it worked any better (I stopped using it a few years ago - don't remember why.) Chrome had two showstoppers: it won't reload a page if you click the 'retry' - it always uses the cached data (which, if you are testing html fixes in a web page, is pretty irritating,) and it renders at a more delicate font, which I couldn't persuade it to change, and it made it very difficult to read. 

Guess I should try Firefox.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Knut

Maybe the following will provide a starting point and be of help to you.

MSDN - IEBlog - IE’s Compatibility Features for Site Developers[/b]


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, pretty hard to fight firefox... 
Chrome is a lightweight, just not as much development hours in it as the "big boys" 
Safari comes close, but has some weirdness... 

By the way, many browsers think they are smarter than you, so when you hit reload, they don't always do it! On Firefox, you can force the reload with control-shift-r .... 

By the way, here is the distribution of the browsers used by people visiting my site, which gets a good number of hits each day:








Greg


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Pete - Did you check the Google Chrome documentation? 
It states that Ctrl+F5 or Shift+F5 should reload your current page, ignoring cached content. 

Safari does the same thing if one holds down the shift key while hitting the rload button. 
I would think all browsers have that basic capability.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 23 Apr 2012 03:29 PM 
Yes, pretty hard to fight firefox... 
Chrome is a lightweight, just not as much development hours in it as the "big boys" 
Safari comes close, but has some weirdness... 

By the way, many browsers think they are smarter than you, so when you hit reload, they don't always do it! On Firefox, you can force the reload with control-shift-r .... 

By the way, here is the distribution of the browsers used by people visiting my site, which gets a good number of hits each day:








Greg 




I'm surprised to see Safari ahead of Firefox


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, did not use to be, but with the popularity of the iPhone and the iPad and macs, it all adds up. 

Chrome is healthy too, although I'm not positive this does not include the browsers supplied in android devices. 

Note how IE6 and IE7 are almost completely gone? This is fairly recent. 

Notice the size of IE9? Shows how the migration to Windows 7 is going... 

I get this on a weekly basis... you should see the screen resolutions used: 



*http://www.elmassia...div>

Greg*


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Knut

Here is another rather dated discussion of Compatibility View back in the IE8 beginnings c. 2009.

MSDN - IEBlog - Just The Facts: Recap of Compatibility View[/b]


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Some folks just like to B no matter what. As far as I'm concerned no big deal about the forum. Things happen. I'd like to see what folks would do if all the electronic gadgets you have just malfunction for a day. Guess the world would stand still for a day. Later RJD


----------

